# شرح civil 3d 2013 للمهندس جلال العنسي رقم 1



## jalalansi (23 ديسمبر 2012)

شرح السفل ثريدي 2013 للمهندس جلال العنسي رقم 1


----------



## jalalansi (23 ديسمبر 2012)

*شرح السفل ثريدي 2013 للمهندس جلال العنسي رقم 2*

شرح السفل ثريدي 2013 للمهندس جلال العنسي رقم 2


----------



## jalalansi (23 ديسمبر 2012)

*شرح السفل ثريدي 2013 للمهندس جلال العنسي رقم 3*

شرح السفل ثريدي 2013 للمهندس جلال العنسي رقم 3


----------



## jalalansi (23 ديسمبر 2012)

*شرح السفل ثريدي 2013 للمهندس جلال العنسي رقم 4*

شرح السفل ثريدي 2013 للمهندس جلال العنسي رقم 4


----------



## jalalansi (23 ديسمبر 2012)

*شرح السفل ثريدي 2013 للمهندس جلال العنسي رقم 5*

شرح السفل ثريدي 2013 للمهندس جلال العنسي رقم 5


----------



## jalalansi (23 ديسمبر 2012)

*شرح السفل ثريدي 2013 للمهندس جلال العنسي رقم 6*

شرح السفل ثريدي 2013 للمهندس جلال العنسي رقم 6


----------



## jalalansi (23 ديسمبر 2012)

*شرح السفل ثريدي 2013 للمهندس جلال العنسي رقم 7*

شرح السفل ثريدي 2013 للمهندس جلال العنسي رقم 7


----------



## jalalansi (23 ديسمبر 2012)

*شرح مختصر السفل ثريدي 2013 للمهندس جلال العنسي رقم 0*

شرح مختصر السفل ثريدي 2013 للمهندس جلال العنسي رقم 0


----------



## Hind Aldoory (23 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## jojolove (24 ديسمبر 2012)

يعطيكم العافية على الجهد الي بتقدمو النا والف شكر للجميع


----------



## السيدنصير (24 ديسمبر 2012)

الف شكر


----------



## محمد الجفري (24 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## علي الشلال (24 ديسمبر 2012)

الله يبارك بجهودك


----------



## eng_dede_gamal (24 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور


----------



## amgad171 (24 ديسمبر 2012)

الف شكرررررررررررررر


----------



## alamri2006 (26 ديسمبر 2012)

تسلم


----------



## E_alsabri (3 يناير 2013)

شكرا لك كثيراااا


----------



## محمد حسام العاني (12 يناير 2013)

*رد: شرح السفل ثريدي 2013 للمهندس جلال العنسي رقم 1*

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عزمي حماد (4 مايو 2013)

*رد: شرح السفل ثريدي 2013 للمهندس جلال العنسي رقم 1*

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا
و






​


----------



## hussein sowaida (4 مايو 2013)

*رد: شرح السفل ثريدي 2013 للمهندس جلال العنسي رقم 1*

الف شكر بشمهندس


----------



## hassansayeh (4 مايو 2013)

*رد: شرح السفل ثريدي 2013 للمهندس جلال العنسي رقم 1*

يسلمو


----------



## hamad 2010 (4 مايو 2013)

يعطيك العافية على الشرح


----------



## محمد باسل رضا (5 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك استاذ جلال


----------



## SOKAR101 (16 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## eng_m.magdi (17 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير وربنا ينفع ويبارك فيك​


----------



## ابو عباده المصري (26 يونيو 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## freemanghassan (26 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير------------------------------------


----------



## ودالبخيت (27 يونيو 2013)

***جزاك الله الف خير ولك كل الشكر والتقدير ***


----------



## ودالبخيت (27 يونيو 2013)

***جزاك الله الف خير ولك كل الشكر والتقدير ***


----------



## رائد الرعوي1 (29 يونيو 2013)

طيك العافيه يابش مهندس يشرفني انك يمني


----------



## الاقرع بن حابس (23 سبتمبر 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ابو يمن محمد (11 أكتوبر 2013)

مشكور


----------



## diaa_500 (12 أكتوبر 2013)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## bassel84 (16 أكتوبر 2013)

خيو أنا من سوريا أحتاج لبرنامج فيرجى من لديه معلومات إخباري لأني موقع autodesk لايقبل تنزيل نسخة تجريبية
email: [email protected]


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (17 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً على مجهودك


----------



## lightmode (23 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا يا هندسة قدمت عمل اكثر من رائع
جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## ahmed_90_a (26 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً على مجهودك​


----------



## اسلام ابوزيد (7 ديسمبر 2013)

ممكن طلب يا جماعه عند حساب الكميات ببرنامج civil بتظهر نتائج غير حقيقيه بمعنى ممكن القطاع يكون كميات الردم فيه 25 متر مكعب بتظهر 1.5 متر مش عارف ايه المشكله بالظبط فياريت حد يفيدنى ضرورى​


----------



## جرموزي (12 ديسمبر 2013)

الف الف شكر لكم وولمهندس جلال العنسي


----------



## هدايت الوندي (17 ديسمبر 2013)

زكاة العلم في نشره ... وفقكم الباري عزوجل


----------



## الاموي الدمشقي (6 فبراير 2014)

شكرا بارك الله فيك


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (30 مارس 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ناشيرين (30 مارس 2014)

بارك الله


----------



## elsayed80 (4 أبريل 2014)

يعطيكم العافية - بارك الله فيكم


----------



## أبوتقي (4 أبريل 2014)

بارك الله في مجهودك


----------



## elsayed80 (4 أبريل 2014)

بارك الله فيك:75:


----------



## sur_es84 (8 أبريل 2014)

ألف ألف شكر على هذا المجهود الرائع واللهم يجعله في ميزان حسناتكم.


----------

